# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  The name Adam

## Бармалей

Is this one of the most common names for Polish men? I seem to see it alot...

----------


## Dorota

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Most_popular_names#Poland 
It is not VERY popular.....   ::

----------


## Бармалей

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Most_popular_names#Poland 
> It is not VERY popular.....

 Hehe. Thank you. Actually, they give a link there, and according to that "Adam is 15th with 364.906 people." (Compare with 64th here in the US). So it seems fairly popular. Thanks! (Yours is 24th for females!)

----------


## kamka

yeah, it's not THAT incredibly common, but you can come across it quite often. I personally know only *counts* 2 Adams, whereas I know like 10 Michałs or Pawełs, go figure :P  ::

----------


## Бармалей

> yeah, it's not THAT incredibly common, but you can come across it quite often. I personally know only *counts* 2 Adams, whereas I know like 10 Michałs or Pawełs, go figure :P

 Well, this will sound incredibly stupid, but here goes: I'm just used to associating the name "Adam" for some reason with Polish people. I have no idea why. Adam Michnik. That's all I can come up with! But anyway, I was playing a video game online last night, and I saw a guy called "Adam ______" so I immediately assumed he was Polish. There was no other reason for me to think that he was Polish. I asked him ("Adam polska?") and he said "Tak". That's where I came up with this question. Yes, that's stupid -- but that's the backstory...  ::  It does seem that it's several times more common than in the US though. And, really, I wonder if it rates any higher than 15th in any other country in popularity?

----------


## kamka

> Well, this will sound incredibly stupid, but here goes: I'm just used to associating the name "Adam" for some reason with Polish people. I have no idea why. Adam Michnik. That's all I can come up with! But anyway, I was playing a video game online last night, and I saw a guy called "Adam ______" so I immediately assumed he was Polish. There was no other reason for me to think that he was Polish. I asked him ("Adam polska?") and he said "Tak". That's where I came up with this question. Yes, that's stupid -- but that's the backstory...  It does seem that it's several times more common than in the US though. And, really, I wonder if it rates any higher than 15th in any other country in popularity?

 I guess it also depends on the generation. Tha name Adam was much more popular in the past than it is now, and I guess there still are all of the Adams left from that time - that might be why the name is so high in the ratings. Another thing is that after browsing this list my first though was "where did the take that from?" 'cause my experience would suggest different resluts; but I guess they just summed up ALL of the citizens of Poland, no matter the age - that'd make sense 'cause few years ago people didn't really use such varaiety of names as they do now, and they chose more traditional ones.
To conclude, Adam might be considered as semi-popular, I guess. It's a very typical name, no one would pay much attention to it, if you know what I mean.  ::  
As for the example, I'd much more rather if you used Adam Małysz for instance than Adam Michnik - much nicer associations  ::  haha

----------


## Бармалей

> As for the example, I'd much more rather if you used Adam Małysz for instance than Adam Michnik - much nicer associations  haha

 Thank you for adding yet another Polish Adam to my list -- I guess I'm up to three now.  ::   May I ask, though, out of curiosity what you have against Adam Michnik? Presumably the economic reforms or something to do with his opposition to some of Solidarity? (I apologize in advace for my lack of knowledge of Polish politics).

----------


## kamka

> Originally Posted by kamka  As for the example, I'd much more rather if you used Adam Małysz for instance than Adam Michnik - much nicer associations  haha   Thank you for adding yet another Polish Adam to my list -- I guess I'm up to three now.   May I ask, though, out of curiosity what you have against Adam Michnik? Presumably the economic reforms or something to do with his opposition to some of Solidarity? (I apologize in advace for my lack of knowledge of Polish politics).

 nah, it's not actually against Michnik himself 'cause he did contribute a lot to the breakdown of cummunism in Poland. It's just me being tired of hearing his name in general 'cause he was all over the news back when one of the longest and most complicated (also most boring, if you asked me) political scandal was going on, because he in fact, as a journalist, was responsible for discovering all this. Michnik this, Michnik that - as a result, when I hear his name I get shivers down my spine 'cause I expect the scandal to be mentioned, and that one was really tiring. In the end, no one knew what was it all about anymore - it got that whicked!  ::   :: 
Whereas with Małysz - now, that's a much nicer memory :P  ::

----------


## Бармалей

> nah, it's not actually against Michnik himself 'cause he did contribute a lot to the breakdown of cummunism in Poland. It's just me being tired of hearing his name in general 'cause he was all over the news back when one of the longest and most complicated (also most boring, if you asked me) political scandal was going on, because he in fact, as a journalist, was responsible for discovering all this. Michnik this, Michnik that - as a result, when I hear his name I get shivers down my spine 'cause I expect the scandal to be mentioned, and that one was really tiring. In the end, no one knew what was it all about anymore - it got that whicked!  
> Whereas with Małysz - now, that's a much nicer memory :P

 Haha. Just a little TOO popular, right?   ::

----------


## Pejko

And what about *Adam* Mickiewicz? Writer: 
Patrzysz mi w oczy, wzdychasz; zgubna twa prostota!
Lękaj się jadu, kt

----------


## kamka

> Haha. Just a little TOO popular, right?

 exactly!  ::  
as for Adam Mickiewicz, he is one of the most appreciated poets in Poland, if not the most, I never knew though he was known outside our country. Nice  ::

----------

